# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Dream thread - VGChartz

## Dream Guide Team

*The Dream thread**VGChartz*Register for a free account to gain full access to the VGChartz Network and join our thriving community. 3 Years Has been a VGChartz member for over 3 years. This is actually a wonderful idea for *Lucid* Dreamers. Just simply post the last *dream* you had *...***

----------

